# reds off the pier



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

When fishing for reds is there a better spot on the pier? In the surf as opposed to the end?


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I've seen people catch them about half way down the pier in real shallow water.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't targeted them off the pier but I have chased them a hundred times in a boat. Seems like we always get them right past the second bar. Hope that helps.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't fished the pier in a while, but I used to walk up and down searching the pilings. I would always find one or two hanging around somewhere.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

On 3MB pier, I have seen them catch them up close to the shore as well as the end... it all depends on their mood it seems... You might catch them in the middle today and on the end tomorrow.... least thats been my experience..


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

im a avid redfisher on the pier. i always fish the surf.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a huge school of redfish that have stayed at Navarre Pier since this spring. They can usually be found near shore but at least once a day will venture out to the end . You just have to look for the school and drop a live bait in front of them.


----------



## blobby23 (Apr 16, 2012)

closer to the pilings!


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Seems the son an I can only catch the ones to little or to big an have to throw em back, I see only few at the 3 mi catching them,,


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I went this past Friday around late noon till 9pm and of the guys there caught a slot red.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Almost all the ones I catch are up shallow hanging around the pylons


----------

